# dogs down!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

went out saturday morning with my brother and set up in the first spot, he was about 75 yards to my right overlooking a small ravine i couldnt see. i started calling and in about 3 min i look over and see 2 coyotes coming in fast. im sitting there watching them and all of a sudden i hear my brother shoot and they take off running.. closest one was running across in front of me about 100 yards and i lead him and shot, over he went, i hear my brother shooting at the other one and i look and see it running. he stopped shooting i think he ran out of shells lol well i yipped with the hot dog and he stopped in his tracks and looked, he was 300 yards i found out after i shot, took aim and dropped him in his tracks! my first double down! i was sure happy. first dog i hit in the head between the eyes and nose and about took his face in half and the other one i hit in the neck. second set nothing, third set had a dog come in but hang up way out with no shot. fourth set had another come in and wind us at about 80 yards and was gone. fifth set nothing, sixth set we set up together and i called and was about to get up and leave after 20 min and then i saw one comin in. he stopped about 100 and i told my brother to shoot and as he did the coyote started moving again and he missed, i stood up and shot once and missed and second shot drilled it right on the hip and came out his head! weird shot but it worked. got 3 dogs that morning, 1 nice male, 1 nice female, and a tiny ugly male. sunday we got skunked! didnt call one dog in and it was raining!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats!Nice looking country.
Your camo seems awfully dark but obviously its not an issue.Howa seems to be working for ya also.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good work! Yeah I agree that country is very pretty!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i agree that my camo is to dark tho i have never had a problem. i need to invest with some sort of open country camo or just wear my duck hunting coat!


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

way to go...love the country as well..


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

nice job man. goin out tomorrow morn "thanksgiving" for the first time this year. hope i have your luck!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

good shooting! looks like good chukar country as well.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Outstanding!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

went late muzzleloader deer huntin for my buddy yesterday and i saw this spot i just had to call so i found my duck call in the back seat and tore it apart and wasnt even wearin camo when this one came runnin in and i took him out at about 80 yards


----------

